# on oberon watch



## walker (Jul 16, 2009)

hello folks. just wondering if anyone that ordered a oberon dx cover had received theirs yet. i ordered last friday and my order status still says pending.
its killing me, lol. its like waiting on christmas to get here so i can get my new bright and shinnies.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

In two previous orders with Oberon, the status remained Pending til after they shipped. And by the time I received the shipping email with tracking information, my cover had already left CA and was on its way to me. I was doing the same thing, checking that order status online constantly. I ordered my new K2 gingko cover on July 2, when the new designs first posted, and received it the 9th (I did pay for 2-day shipping--patience is not one of my virtues either!). What did you order?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Walker, welcome to the Boards.  Looks like you won't need too much enabling since you're already on Oberon watch.  
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I too am on Oberon watch. I got a cover for my KDX too.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Me 3.  I am resisting calling them to see what's up as I know they are probably busy draining the swamp so the alligators don't get in the way.  I'll be patient. (perhaps a mental one)

Update: I just got notification that they have shipped my cover.  Sure glad I was patient. Yah sure I was, but they don't know it


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm on Oberon watch as well. Just checked and it is only one state away!


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Walker,
Did you get your Oberon DX cover yet?  You should have it by now.  What one did you order?  
Rich


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I also order a DX cover last Friday and just got a shipping notice last night.  All I can say is that California is a long way away.  So my watch level has now gone up to "pacing the floor"


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow.  I ordered my K2 cover just 2 days ago, so I guess I have quite a wait ahead of me...
I'll probably keep checking the status anyway...


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Oberon site must love the Kindle Boards!!!


----------



## walker (Jul 16, 2009)

i got my email from Oberon and with the tracking number found that it shipped on the 15  
unfortunately i cheaped out and used ups ground. now i am tracking the truck moving across the country from california out to me in georgia. lol


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I ordered at 2am EDT Thursday.  I got an email that it was shipped today at about 4pm EDT.  That was pretty quick.
I requested USPS priority.  I hope that was the best method, I have used UPS for shipping from across the country (I am in MD) and
they were really slow.  As I have been told, I am not burdened with patience...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

_USPS Priority_ is pretty fast from California to New York. I've been getting my Oberon purchases 2 days from the date that they end me the email that it shipped. I think maybe they shipped the day before the email was sent. It would have taken a full week via UPS.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to know which DX cover everyone ordered.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always use USPS delivery method when ordering from Oberon.  It comes much faster that way to my house and of course, it's cheaper.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Well today could be the day. You see I have my DX, oh yes, and my Peeramid Pillow, real nice, but my DX is still Nekked. Oh I've got a Waterfield sleeve for it, and that's nice when it's asleep, but when it is used it must come out into the cold cruel world without any dressing. The shame of it all. With any luck my Oberon Cover will arrive via USPS and DX will be somewhat comforted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

everyman said:


> I want to know which DX cover everyone ordered.


I was a beta tester for the Oberon cover and they sent me a bold celtic in wine. I returned it (after lots of long and hard thinking) and asked for the Hokusai wave in navy. I've also ordered a custom decalgirl skin to go with in. In the meantime, I've also ordered a red ginkgo cover for my K2, which is due to arrive on July 22nd.

This is the DX bold celtic in wine, which I no longer have:










This is my original K1 cover, Hokusai wave in navy, which I also no longer have, since I gave that Kindle and cover to my sister (I still have the purple ROH, however).










This is the custom skinI have ordered:


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

To anyone who has used the USPS priority:  Were you able to track your package with the tracking #?
It has been 24 hrs since mine shipped and all I get with track/confirm is:

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on July 17, 2009 to expect your package for mailing. This does not 
indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

I use it all the time but it is pretty much useless.  You will get that same message until after it is delivered.  I don't know why they do that as it is of no help in tracking the package in their system.

Good luck


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it came today and is just as I knew it would be, great.  Small problem I had purchased a Waterfield sleeve for my DX and I thought, from the measurements that the DX with Oberon attached would fit in it.  It doesn't.  I sure hope the Waterfield people still love me.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie,

Beautiful skin. Can't wait to see pictures of it on Big Boy.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just ordered journals and Kindle covers tonight, and did 3 day shipping via UPS.So hopefully that will be fairly quick.

For me here the USPS is about as fast as the pony express on a good day lol


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Riley said:


> To anyone who has used the USPS priority: Were you able to track your package with the tracking #?


I receive orders all the time via USPS and although that specific message comes up first I can usually get a pretty good tracking of the package from its initial point to Phoenix and then when it's delivered.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I receive orders all the time via USPS and although that specific message comes up first I can usually get a pretty good tracking of the package from its initial point to Phoenix and then when it's delivered.
> 
> BTW, when I first saw the title of this thread I thought Oberon had come out with a watch strap or something.


----------

